# Florence recommendations?



## micheller (28 Jan 2006)

Hi All,

Can anyone recommend good hotels in Florence. Thinking about honeymoon there so best value luxury recommendations please 
Michelle.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Jan 2006)

Have you tried using the  function? It turns up a few relevant threads:

Florence Hotels
Hotels in Florence
Recommend hotels in Florence
Honeymoon in Italy
Key Post: Pisa or Florence
Key Post: Italy 

_Tanti auguri!_


----------



## micheller (28 Jan 2006)

Sorry  will have a look at those, Thx,m.


----------



## gearoid (29 Jan 2006)

Hi,
I don't want to pour cold water on your choice but I must admit I found Florence  
an over-crowded rip-off. I stayed in Bologna recently and loved the place. Beautiful walled medieval city without the crowds of tourists and near other fantastic mediaeval treats such as Ferrara

I guess that if you are a culture vulture you will put up with all this. In Florence, I got to the Bargello but never quite had the patience to queue for the Uffizzi.

If you do go for Florence then book the Uffizzi ahead of time on the internet.


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Jan 2006)

On reflection, and although I haven't been there in a long time! — I'd be inclined to agree with what gearoid says about Florence. Lovely for a day trip or two, but for the whole honeymoon you might think about basing yourselves somewhere nearby. Siena is absolutely gorgeous, too, and being a much smaller town it's a lot quieter — much of the centre is pedestrianised, beautifully preserved and far more relaxing/'romantic'. Don't know when you're thinking of going, but the atmosphere in late June as they prepare for the  is wonderful...


----------



## finbar (29 Jan 2006)

Just back yesterday from Florence on a 3 night break , 2 days is enough in Florence,not a honeymoon destination for a week.It took us a leisurely 2 days to see all of the sights florence has to offer, not much pub culture here only found a handfull of what you would call 'pubs'.Flew with ryanair 40 euro return all in , 140 for 3 nights 3 star right hotel beside the Dumho.
would recommend it for a great value weekend away, beats Ireland anyway


----------



## micheller (29 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the input there guys.

So, we're going at the end of August. We'd be looking for a cross between Romantic, lots of pubs and restaurants and culture.
I've a feeling Siena may be a little too quiet? Any other comments on Milan or Bologna?

Can anyone advise on which other major cities in Italy stack up to those requirements?  

Thx,m.


----------



## markowitzman (29 Jan 2006)

We were in the area for honeymoon.
Stayed in [broken link removed]
Nice location near beautiful old village of monteregionne
Close to sienna and florence.
Not cheap but good standards.


----------



## markowitzman (29 Jan 2006)

Sorry would deifintely agree Siena is the nicer.
If you are looking for pub culture etc tuscany is not for you.
But if you enjoy sigtseeing and loads of great wine go for it.
Roads are crap and drivers are crazy! (a bit like here!)


----------



## sonandheir (29 Jan 2006)

Would have to agree with the majority here about Florence. Never been to Bologna but I'd stay well away from Milan. Only stayed there 1 night and took off in the morning, very dirty. Close to Milan is Verona, where Shakespeare's Romeo & Juliet is set (that's as romantic as your going to get). I loved the city, it's small but hardly quiet. The architecture is beautiful and it's authentic, which is more than can be said for Floerence. Also Floerence is a huge tourist destination with small streets that will be packed in August.


----------



## micheller (30 Jan 2006)

Okay, great thanks for the Input. What about:
3 nights Verona
4 nights Siena & day trip to Florence

What are the transport systems like for getting between those two? I've no intention of driving in Italy, too scared


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Jan 2006)

Public transport in Italy, in my experience, is a bit shambolic (but no more than in Ireland) — but extremely cheap! (_unlike_ Ireland). See  for details of train travel.

You'll also get to meet a few 'real' locals and will probably get a wonderful reception, as blushing newlyweds!


----------



## markowitzman (30 Jan 2006)

doc you are too kind
public transport is a disaster 
A total disaster
like 3-4 hours delay on the two train trips we took
Drive would be my advice!


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Jan 2006)

Didn't you ever hear of [broken link removed], markovitzman?


----------



## markowitzman (30 Jan 2006)

stuck on train ........no move for 3 hours.........no air con.........middle of august.........40 degrees celsius.........happened twice.........not very romantic........train was the one with carefree idleness!!


----------



## micheller (30 Jan 2006)

Hehe 
Think I'd rather lateness to driving! I'm a nervous driver in Irish places I'm not familiar with so I could only imagine what I'd be like in Italy.

Any opinions on whether that itinerary would be a good compromise?


----------



## markowitzman (30 Jan 2006)

I think if you were not to drive just avoid the trains in tuscany.
Bus tour could be an option but ensure air con as seriously hot in August.
Part of the thrill of tuscany is the small chianti villages.
You will not get near them if you use train and/or taxis......so have a look at bus tours.
What we liked about the area was that both cities like siena and florence were very interesting and the country villages were just as good.
Do not miss the uffizi gallery but pre book by phone as if you dont you will have at least a 3 hour wait in the open air in the heat(recurring theme!). Thankfully we prebooked from the hotel!


----------



## jonnyhotspur (31 Jan 2006)

If you are staying in Siena you have to check out San Gimignano, Volterra and Arrezzo. Beautiful hilltop towns with fine wine and grub. A bit further away is Lucca which is well worth a visit ( amsterdam without the canals & drugs). I have a high tolerance for heat but was in Florence  at the end of August and thought I was going to die. My partner fainted while walking throgh the bobli gardens. Beautiful city it may be but the crowds and heat drove us nuts.
You really need a car and I found the roads to be good and the driving to be relatively easy. Naples! Now thats another story.
Spent a weekend in Bologna two years ago and loved every minute of it. If its food/drink/craic/culture/shopping you're after thats the spot.


----------



## ragazza (31 Jan 2006)

Ciao,

I wouldnt recomment Florence in summer for a honeymoon either - really hot, humid, heaving with tourists - cannot think of anywhere less romantic. (The highlight was an overweight tourist covered in cameras taking off his sneakers and socks inside the Duomo to massage his feet - ugh!!) Worth a day-trip though, if you are staying in the surrounding area.

However, the area around Florence is fabulous - lovely rustic villages, amazing hilly scenery covered in olive groves, restaurants, chianti etc. 
As mentioned, San Gimignano and Sienna are lovely - just like how you imagine Tuscany.

Without a car it will be hard to get around, but I have to say I found the public transport great - fast, cheap trains.

Have a lovely time!


----------



## micheller (31 Jan 2006)

Thanks all,
I'm hearing a lot about heat. I have very fair skin and am not really great with the heat. Is it just florence, or is all of italy a bad hotspot in August?
Would Bologna, Siena, Verona be any better?

M.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (31 Jan 2006)

August in any of the cities in Tuscany will be fairly hot (usually). Siena has loads of old winding streets so it didn't seem as bad as Florence. We stayed in a villa complex with a pool, up the hills close to San Gimignano and after Florence kept our city sightseeing to mornings/evenings.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (31 Jan 2006)

I am just back from florence had a lovely time, weather was mild enough it is such a compact city we walked everywhere, plenty to see Uffizzi museum, Doumo, San Lorenzo Cathredal and Santa Croiche. 

We stayed on Via Cavour hotel was very central a few minutes from the Duomo it was called Hotel Colomba, very cosy and good size room & bathroom and staff where nice. A relaxing holiday as it was so compact and no stress from metro and buses as in some other cities in europe.

We flew with Ryanair and on our last day we got the train to Pisa it was only 5 euro and was a 1 hour journey and when you arrive at the train station No 1 bus outside will bring you right to outside the leaning tower or Pisa and same bus across the road will bring you back to the airport so you get to see 2 cities then


----------



## micheller (31 Jan 2006)

Great, thanks everyone for all the tips.

Think we might revise the trip to 3 days each in Verona, Siena and Bologna or something along those lines.
Am tempted to drive but know I'd wuss out in the end so suppose it's trains then!!

Michelle.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Jan 2006)

If you go to Verona, try to take in an opera. Unforgettable, even if you're not a fan! And you might as well get some milage out of the 'glad rags'...


----------



## micheller (1 Feb 2006)

True, and I do like a good tragedy. As all good Operas are


----------



## Giuseppe (1 Feb 2006)

I have to disagree with those complaining about the trains.  I've travelled by train a lot in Italy, and in general (with a few disastrous exceptions) the system works well....and is very cheap.
2 big disadvantages to renting a car: (1) driving in Italy is not a lot of fun, especially in towns (2) assuming you're staying in city centres, parking will be a nightmare or just expensive.

There's no getting away from the fact that the cities (wherever you go) will be HOT in the summer.  Florence will be jointed in the summer.  I visited there in March 2 years ago and found it too busy to be comfortable.  Agree that 2-3 days is all you need there. 
I am very partial to Verona.....although watch out in the restaurants, as horse appears to be big local delicacy!  In August, day trips to Lake Garda will keep you cooler.....buses run regularly and it's only 10-15 miles to the nearest town.


----------



## micheller (2 Feb 2006)

Thanks for the tip, I'm a vegatarian so hopefully won't be trying the poor horse


----------

